# Hi



## LuC (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm Lu and live in Twickenham.

I am looking to keep a small number of pet mice and possibly start breeding at a later date hence have found this forum and it's createforum predecessor fascinating. I have previously bred gerbils and rats but only to a (hopefully good) pet standard. I have been hugely impressed by the quality of the mice shown on here - so different from the pet shop mice I had as a teenager.

At present I have two slightly overweight rescue rabbits and a very elderly male gerbil.

I look forward to chatting to you as am sure I will need to ask a lot of questions.

Lu


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

hiya!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, Welcome to the forum


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Heya.Welcome


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome! :mrgreen:


----------

